# Apache's new Fluval Chi with custom top!



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

He's in! I'm so excited to have the new chi. It looks amazing in the apartment and he's SOO happy. When I reach in to do something he swims into my hand and swims in and out of my fingers. He has plenty of room and I'm so pleased to give him such a nice home. I baffled the filter with stone placement so it's just a trickle and my dad and I built a custom top. I bought a sheet of acrylic for about $4 at home depot and then drew out the cuts. My dad, who's a woodworker, cut the top out to fit and I can leave it on him while i'm not around. He won't jump that way and it's preventing evaporation, as you can see by the condensation. The light switching isn't too much of a problem; it's right at the top so i don't have to reach all the way into the water. Here's' a photo of him with his top and without. Yay!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice setup, looks great!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so jealous! I wanna drop hints to my reletives that I want new fish tanks specifically this kind of fish tank because it's that cool.


----------



## gabetta (Feb 12, 2011)

nice were did you get the budda from?


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome!! I'm super jealous.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I got the buddha from the LFS here. they had it for $4.99. i saw photos and i liked it. it makes me laugh.


----------

